# Need Yakattack product for Revo 13



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi , anyone know where can get the Yakattack product in Sydney or Australia ? Which gear track more suitable for Revo 13 ? Thank for help .


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Those yakattack rails are available from Sunstate hobie in Brisbane, so check with your local Hobie distributor

Good luck


----------

